
Facebook's Own Estimates Show Declining Student Numbers - aj
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebooks_own_estimates_show_youth_flight_from_sit.php
======
david927
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Z29STlNh1w>

~~~
bruin4tw
lol, if true facebook will be in a lot of trouble.

